# sbarrow



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

your new acid wrap built awaits, and your repair is also ready for pickup
Thanks


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Picked up my new Rod from Tom yesterday and cannot say enough about it. It almost looks too good to fish with. I paired it with a new Talica 25II and cant wait to try it out. Oh and also Tom took my custom cobia rod that had just about been destroyed and made it look brand new. Thanks again Tom.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

sbarrow said:


> Picked up my new Rod from Tom yesterday and cannot say enough about it. It almost looks too good to fish with. I paired it with a new Talica 25II and cant wait to try it out. Oh and also Tom took my custom cobia rod that had just about been destroyed and made it look brand new. Thanks again Tom.


I hope you enjoy fishing them as much as I did building it. I got to talking so much with you I forgot to give you a couple custom offshore jigs to go with your new build. 

P.S. I just received a shipment of Gator skins (real) to inlay rods or build grips from


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Sbar, you got pics?? Would be nice to see. Thanks


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Tom is good , yeah put us some pic. to show it off, !!!


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Tom is good , yeah put us some pic. to show it off, !!!


He needs to put up a pic of that sweet reel he had the rod built for:thumbup:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Here u go. My photography is not too great. My wife will take some better pic's later and I will post them.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice , very nice !!!!!!!


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Nice , very nice !!!!!!!


I need to get some pic's up of that Saint's Rod I'm building Ace. It is marbled gold and black with the Saints Logo on it


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SBarrow that looks like a fish killer. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do the one he built for me. Tom does some nice work. Like that skin. Reminds me of me.


----------

